# 7 channels or 5 channels w/ Bi-amp fronts



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

The title says it all. At this point, I'm not using two of my 7 channels on my receiver. What is your preference and why. My co-worker said adding more speakers would be his vote. He said it would help create a more encompassing sound stage. I can't say I disagree, but I like the idea of bi-amping my Polk Monitor70's. Any thoughts on this predicament I am in?:bigsmile: TIA!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is little to no benefit to bi-amping speakers unless they are high end and you have the proper setup to suport it. You would get more benefit if your room layout is good with going with 7.1


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> There is little to no benefit to bi-amping speakers unless they are high end and you have the proper setup to suport it. You would get more benefit if your room layout is good with going with 7.1


Okay. Well my speakers and amp support the configuration. I wouldn't call these Polk speakers high-end by any means but they support the bi-amp config and would like to squeeze out the best sound. That's really why I'm exploring the option. Thanks for the input, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many members have tried it with their speakers including myself and it made no audible difference.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Many members have tried it with their speakers including myself and it made no audible difference.


Great, well, that definitely helps me make my decision! So then the question becomes, front highs or front wides?

Saw this from Pioneer. Not sure which speakers to add..







[/IMG]


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, you have me a bit confused? Your receiver only supports 7.1 so you dont have the option for front wide or height channels. Your two remaining channels would go on the side walls so you would have this setup.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

I was reading through the manual for the manual for the VSX 32 and it basically has different modes for each config.

Its actually confusing because with the S and SB would make it 9.1 but it clearly states a 7.1 config. Here is what is in my manual for my receiver. (obviously wont be doing option c) It would be between A and B. i see what you are getting at though. With 7.1 is there no option for the FH and FW? Seems to me the SBL and SBR are the least important. Just by looking at the configs.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Your 7.1 receiver has 9.1 preouts. To connect as shown in diagrams A & B would require an additional 2 ch amp. Diagram C is the standard 7.1 setup. 5.1 plus FH or FW should be possible, the manual should indicate it the internal amp channels can be routed for that of if it would require the external amp as well.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

After my last post I took a look at your manual. Your receiver is capable of powering 5.1 + FH. No external amp required. Diagram A, just without Surround Back


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

ja3hawk said:


> The title says it all. At this point, I'm not using two of my 7 channels on my receiver. What is your preference and why. My co-worker said adding more speakers would be his vote. He said it would help create a more encompassing sound stage. I can't say I disagree, but I like the idea of bi-amping my Polk Monitor70's. Any thoughts on this predicament I am in?:bigsmile: TIA!


Much of the benefit of biamping is not realized with receivers that are limited by the power supply. They may be able to deliver the rated power per channel, but may have current limits on very dynamic passages that make biamping less of a benefit.

I would use the standard 7.1 setup if your room accomodates it.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

ja3hawk said:


> The title says it all. At this point, I'm not using two of my 7 channels on my receiver. What is your preference and why. My co-worker said adding more speakers would be his vote. He said it would help create a more encompassing sound stage. I can't say I disagree, but I like the idea of bi-amping my Polk Monitor70's. Any thoughts on this predicament I am in?:bigsmile: TIA!


I don't see much benefit to bi amping. My recommendation would as well be towards the rear speakers - we all thought they added a bit of improvement in my system. If you want better sound from the fronts, it tends to be a matter of fact that getting better and better fronts, and perhaps adding a high power ~250+w amplifier, are the most effective approach.


----------



## ja3hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

GranteedEV said:


> I don't see much benefit to bi amping. My recommendation would as well be towards the rear speakers - we all thought they added a bit of improvement in my system. If you want better sound from the fronts, it tends to be a matter of fact that getting better and better fronts, and perhaps adding a high power ~250+w amplifier, are the most effective approach.


Thank you all. This has been super helpful. I'll be adding SBR and SBL speakers soon!


----------

